# keyword sets



## jjlad (Apr 14, 2014)

Hi there,
I know Photo Mechanic is really good for sports but I'd prefer to keep my workflow within LR.
I was thinking that prior to a sports shoot or even a season one could get the rosters of the teams one knows he or she will be shooting and create a big keyword set to put them in then have that set active when working on the images. 
To my astonishment I found the keyword sets only have 9 keywords which seems inordinately restrictive,
I was thinking of copying them from the organization to say ..excel, then editing them there to get to the format LR likes, then just copying and pasting them into a keyword set. 
I wanted to be able to enter rosters for several teams at once like: 23 Tornadoes Jeff Tomlinson, 27 Tornadoes Bill Park, 27 Mustangs Sally Field ....etc for as many as needed ...I'd probably do it in Excel where I could use a formula to build them from team rosters.
That way if I entered "27 M", Sally Field would come up to pick, and if I entered "27 T" Bill Park would come up etc and if multiple teams had player 27 all those 27's would show up and I'd just click on the appropriate one to add that keyword to the photo.

Anyone know how I can do that? Looking at the program now it looks to me like all that would be needed is the ability to dump all those from whatever one is creating them in into the keyword dialog box ...or even type them all in there, then "Save listed keywords as a new Set" ..with no restrictions on the set size. With LR really being just a really good database I don't see why that isn't possible already. Perhaps I'm just missing that.


----------



## jjlad (Apr 14, 2014)

I saw that poll option pop up just as I was submitting that so thought ...what the heck ..can't hurt to try it.


----------

